# Ritchey stem 31.8 with Deda bars 31.7 ?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Does anyone know based on experience if you do this?

I am wanting to use a Ritchey WCS 4-axis 31.8 stem with a Deda Newton 31.7 bar.
The difference is one tenth of a millimeter as listed. Will this affect the integrity? 

Matt


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

The real size is 1-1/4" which converts to 31.75 mm. Some companies round up to 31.8 when they list the size and others round down to 31.7. Bottom line is that both are the same size regardless of the specified spec.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Cool....I will mount it.*

Okay...I'll go ahead and give it a shot...thanks.

Matt


----------

